# Super tiny white worms



## mrjbacon (May 22, 2017)

Just wondering what they could be. They're probably only 1-2 mm long and crawling on the glass. I noticed them at water level in a couple of my tanks when I was topping off yesterday. They're incredibly tiny.


----------



## slipfinger (Jun 8, 2016)

mrjbacon said:


> Just wondering what they could be. They're probably only 1-2 mm long and crawling on the glass. I noticed them at water level in a couple of my tanks when I was topping off yesterday. They're incredibly tiny.


Planaria?


----------



## mrjbacon (May 22, 2017)

No, they're not nearly that big. When I first saw them I couldn't even tell if they were moving. They look like short little white hairs. I would take a picture but I'm not sure my camera can get that close without going out of focus.

Picture. The little white hairs are barely a millimeter long.


----------



## Wonger77 (Jun 11, 2018)

Detritus worms. I just started my tank and had them after adding potted plants. They were on the glass and floating in the water. I reduced their numbers with water changes during the fishless cycle. Once I added fish (endlers), the fish ate them like it was a buffet. I rarely see them now and if I do, a fish usually snatched it up pretty quick. 

Here’s a pic of my tank when I had them. If you zoom in, you can see tiny white worms in the glass


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Detritus worms. Completely harmless. Feed less and do some partial water changes but they are harmless


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

Could be rhabdocoela flatworms. Harmless.


----------



## Artemis17 (Sep 3, 2018)

With the arrow shaped head that’s definitely planaria

Noticed lots of detritus (itty bitty white worms) and copepods floating around


----------



## sazure (Jul 29, 2016)

PS. Not sure why it says "newbie" I have been an Aquariust for over 56 years and on this forum in past as well, lol!

Planera verses Detritus worms.

Aquarium Planaria; Wiggly Detritus Worms, in Tank Water, on Glass


----------



## LeKing (Mar 13, 2018)

I had the exact same worms in my tank which was about 4 or so weeks old. I took some out with a turkey baster and put them under a microscope since I was curious. I don't have an ID on the animal but this is what they look like at about 400x. These look like little white specks on glass in the aquarium.


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

I've never seen detritus worms cling to the glass, let alone cling to the glass in mass like that. Detritus worms are typically long and very narrow and will occasionally free swim in the water column. I'm inclined to agree with @Zoidburg, they're more likely to be rhabdocoela, which are harmless. We would need a MUCH better picture though to try and offer any definitive answer, as there are some other possibilities(i.e. leeches), but rhabodocoela are pretty common in the aquarium and can explode in population if they aren't being predated on. I only see them in my RCS tank, RCS won't eat them so they can reproduce freely. Since my pond snail population has grown in that tank, I've noticed their numbers dwindling. Not sure if it's a competition for resource issue, or maybe the pond snails eat them? No clue.


----------



## cbachmann (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd go a step farther and say they're actually pretty good for your tank. Fish like to eat em, and they can help break down tiny bits of plant/fish waste and uneaten food. Its a sign that your tank is truly alive!


----------

